# Acer Aspire 5573 freezes upon boot



## raineong (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello all you good people,

I have what seems like a similar problem with two other threads

Acer Laptop Will Not Boot

Acer Aspire 5630 will not boot

Some background info:
The laptop crashed all of a sudden and tried to restart. Happened while watching Veoh (streaming video) on WinXP. The only new thing I could think of is that I enabled and started using wifi about 4 days before that. Previously, only cabled connection.

Upon restarting, it got pass the Acer splash screen but freezes on the black page stating windows not properly shut down and select safe mode... The countdown timer for selecting the options stood still at 29 seconds. Cold shut down, tried to restart a few times and same scenario.

Now, tried F2 button during Acer splash screen to enter bios setup. Upon entering bios setup, it also freezes on the main page as it does not respond to keyboard. Had to cold shutdown. Repeated few times as well.

I have tried

1. to remove the hard disk drive thinking it might be corrupted (the bios should be able to load even without hdd right?), but still the same outcome after pressing F2, but if I let it continue loading without pressing F2 it shows:
PXE-E61: media test failure,check cable. 
PXE-MOF: exiting intel pxe rom

2. disconnecting cmos battery, taking out and reslotting ddr ram, switching positions, and checking for loose connections.

I also noticed the fan blowed when it was started but stopped when the system freezes.

As there is still no solution or as to what happened from the previous posts, the last thing to do might be to send it to Acer's customer service.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Raine,

(is it Raine?)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

To answer you:


> 1. to remove the hard disk drive thinking it might be corrupted (the bios should be able to load even without hdd right?), but still the same outcome after pressing F2, -- you mean it does not go into BIOS? even without the HDD, you should be able to enter BIOS. in fact you should see POST. if you cannot enter BIOS setup using F2, try CTRL+ALT+ESC. See this page http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Hardware/Tips/48.html for more information.
> 
> but if I let it continue loading without pressing F2 it shows:
> PXE-E61: media test failure,check cable.
> ...


When it first crashed, can you still recall if it was overheating? Do you recall if you were using it on a carpeted floor or on a comforter or places where there is the possibility that the vents may be covered? I suggest you check this possibility out (d/load the service manual for your model of laptop) by opening it up and cleaning the inside.

If your system freezes, at start up right during POST, then you it could be your RAM or worse your video card/motherboard. 

A few things to try (does not have to be in this order :grin.

1. Test your RAM with Memtest86+ (d/load link on my sig.). Get the ISO and burn the image into CD. Use this CD to boot from CD drive. You may need to change boot sequence in BIOS settings. Run 2 passes. If you have more than 1 RAM module, run Memtest86+ per module (other module removed).

2. Disable or Remove WiFi card. 

Try the above for now, post back the results.

Btw, is this under warranty? If it is, just bring it back to ACER.


----------



## raineong (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Shan,

Thanks for the quick response. I tried your suggestions and same outcome too.

My model uses F2 to get to the bios, as it says so on the Acer splash screen. It can get into the bios but it just freezes on the main page. There is a beep upon pressing F2 during the splash screen, indicating it's going into the bios setup page but freezes there.

I tried to boot from a winxp cd, as the boot order is dvd-drive first, managed to get to the part where it says press F6 if you wish to load external scsi drivers, but freezes there too.

It is highly likely that it is a overheating problem, as the laptop was turned on for days and I noticed a thick layer of dust on the vent underneath the fan (where air is sucked in), though the side outlet where air comes out from is clean. It was placed on a table and not the bed or any soft material.

Since it's under warranty I think it's best to bring it back after doing what i possibly can with it. Will report if there's any info from the dealer.

Thanks again for the input. Muchas gracias!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Raine,

yup that is the best option so far. i mean bring it back to the dealer/ACER.

just come back if you need more assistance.


----------

